
India freaks out over U.S. plans to change H-1B high-skilled visas - uladzislau
http://money.cnn.com/2017/01/31/technology/india-h1b-visa-trump-tech-companies/
======
a_j_c
They had to throw in the "high-skilled" talking-point...media at its finest.

------
jrnichols
Feels like "more jobs Americans won't do." Except that now it's "We can't find
anyone qualified, but this H1B is perfect..."

------
Terr_
> Shares in Tata Consultancy Services (TCS), India's biggest private sector
> employer, plunged more than 5% on Mumbai's stock exchange, while other top
> firms like Infosys (INFY) and Wipro (WIT) fell by more than 4%.

For my personal reaction to this news, I keep thinking of Willy Wonka (played
by Gene Wilder) delivering deadpan and insincere protestations like: "Oh no.
Stop. Don't."

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9ZD3_ppcPE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9ZD3_ppcPE)

------
basurihn
For some definition of high-skill, anyway.

------
milesrout
Unprofessional headline

